# Differences Between Worms?



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Besides slight variances in size, are there any differences between microworms, walter worms, and banana worms? Like, nutritional value or swimming vs sinking? I know their care is pretty much identical. Just wondering which would be the best to use when the time comes for me to spawn my pair. :-D I've heard that microworms can cause missing ventrals. 
PS - I'm ordering grindal worms for the adults and older fry, and I'm using mosquito larvae to help condition my pair (in addition to Hikari pellets, bloodworms, and frozen brine shrimp) and I think those will probably make a nice older fry snack as well.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

First of all when I spawn I will be using all three mw, bw, and ww. I know micro worms sink but I'm not sure about the other two. As for mw causing missing ventrals I have heard of that but they are easy to maintain, feed, and stay very small they also can be fed to fry shortly after swimming free there is a lot of advantages to feeding mw. Mw is used by a lot of great breeders and beginners and I have never not once seen a betta with missing ventrals and highly recommend mw. Also grindals have a lot of fat so be careful how much you feed. Have you heard of white worms? They are great for conditioning and I shall be using them in my future spawn. Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

if you have all three walter, micro, and banana worms use each because some sink faster then others and gives fry to eat more. all have different nutritional values which are important to healthy fry so using all is best 

i did have a spawn in which i fed mainly mw and did have some missing ventrals, keeping a steady pace with wc is a must, i fell behind because i was 8 1/2mos preg at the time.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks BeautifulBetta and BettaHeart! I'm a bit short on cash, so I can't get all three. Could one, theoretically, combine all three and raise them in the same container? I'd rather not take the risk of ending up with missing ventrals: they'd be harder to find homes for. I think I'm going for the Walter worms: they're smaller than microworms and stay in the water column longer. The grindals would only be treats, maybe 2x a week. I've looked at whiteworms on AB, but they're just too expensive. $25! I can get a massive wad (technical term) of grindals for $17.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Maddybelle: missing ventrals are due to bacteria not the worms themselves. Often uncleaned tank floor contains too many bacteria. When fry eats the worms on the tank floor, they also consume the bacteria and end up with missing ventrals. If you can keep the floor clean, worms should be fine.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

On a slightly unrelated note: I'm thinking of using Golden Pearls as a first dry food for the fry. What size should I get, and at what age should I start introducing them? Thank you all so much for your patience, I know all these newby breeder questions must get redundant!
I'm ordering microworms and either walter or banana worms when the time comes to start up my culture. =) Makes sense about the bacteria causing missing ventrals. Prepare the water change buckets!
Snails are so much less complicated to breed... o_0


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

With Golden Pearls, it depends on when you choose to feed them. Use the smallest size if you plan on feeding them to newly hatched fry. Fry usually won't eat non live foods, so when I feed them, I mix them up with either walter worms or micro worms.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

At what age do fry usually accept non-live food?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I feed mine with non-live food at the age of 2 months.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Fry will eat non live foods quicker, around 4-5 weeks when it's mixed with live foods.


----------

